# Satellite Tv Question



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have cable at home so I dont get it. My mother has dish network, I can get a recicver from her for the outback. I can buy a tripod and dish off E-bay.

I did some research and I was told to get RG6 cable, is this true?
I assume the outback cable wont work with a satellite. 
Where can I find a outdoor/waterproof RG6 outdoor wall plate since I think I need to have 2 systems. 1 for cable TV/antenna and 1 for satellite. 
I read that you can use some dish on a batwing but their is signal loss for the antenna and the satellite. Any help would make my day and probally save me $$$ since I only have to buy the correct thing once.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh and I found this. http://www.dyersonline.com/pc-3039-221-jr-...olar-white.aspx

this matches the one on the outback but will it work for satellite hook-up?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Chief, my rig came wired for satellite, so I can't help with the other questions, but yes - the correct cable is RG-6. It has much lower signal loss than RG-59. The cable signal is plenty strong, the satellite signal is a relative pipsqueak.

We use Dish and it is a sidesaddle of our son's account. So, here we are 40 miles out of Kansas City, and getting all the Denver channels. Weird.

We bought the new box, dish, tripod, everything except cable and the pipe that goes into the tripod onto which the dish mounts, for fifty bucks at the kid's satellite dealer. The pipe came from the hardware store (x-hvy wall PVC) for a couple bucks. You'll also want a meter to aim the dish with and a decent compass. Get the meter off ebay.

Sluggo


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Several folks have done the mod. Do a little searching on this board. 
Basically you break out the outside cable feed from the antenna feed.
The difficult part is feeding the second TV due to the tight spaces, short wires and switching.

An easy trick is just to run the Dish feed in through the bottom of the queen bed slide. You can temporarily poke the cable between the weather strip and the slide by sliding the bed in about a foot feed it through then slide the bed back to the open position.

Have fun
Kevin


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our 28RSDS came wired with RG-6 cable. Pull off the wall plate inside where the antenna booster is and you should see the cables. I just connect the satellite dish to the outside connection, and we're good to go.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I knew there was more to it, but it's 5:30am and I'm a little fuzzy (good thing I'm at work...)

Here's what I did for our setup:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=16550&hl=


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm a bit behind you but I'm not crazy about drilling holes in my brand new OB. I think I will keep it simple and completely portable with a switchbox and a flat cable through the window to make my connection.

http://www.starlink-dss.com/FlatCable.htm


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

For campgrounds that carry cable, just use the RG6 to connect from your TT to their cable outlet. If using satellite, connet the RG6 to your tripod/dish to the connector on the TT then to the dish receiver inside the TT. Make sure your amplifier is off for the standard antenna, then plug the reciever output to your Television. Finding the correct direction to point the dish to tune it into the satellite hard part. The RG6 cable works for both cable and satellite.
I'm typing what my DH is telling me. He's the technical one of the family.... I still don't know how to program my VCR!

HEIDI


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am going to put in this http://www.winegard.com/mobile/wallplates.htm the RV7542. That way I can use the RG6 brown wire right through the plate and to the sat recicver and hook the antenna to the other input so I can use the rear TV on the antenna and the front TV on the antenna. I think this will work and I dont have to cut any new holes. It even has the power button for the booster on the plate.


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, my question is this...

My new 23RS has a Cable Outlet on TV Shelf and also on one in the back bed area. If I connect the dish iinput to the outside. All I need to do is add the receiver to the TV right?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Okay, my question is this...
> 
> My new 23RS has a Cable Outlet on TV Shelf and also on one in the back bed area. If I connect the dish iinput to the outside. All I need to do is add the receiver to the TV right?


No it won't work. I'm not technical enough to tell you why but for some reason the signal won't go thru with the cable connected to the power booster. The cable for the cable hook up will carry the satellite signal if it's not connected to the booster. My fix was to disconnect the cable input from the booster, drill a hole in the face plate and add new connector. Then screwed the cable to the connector. If you plug the sat receiver into the new connector and you'll get reception. If you have cable use the new connector as well. You can still use the roof antenna by connecting to the original connector on the face plate. The problem with this fix is the tv near the front bed with only get reception from the roof antenna. We only have one tv and it's on the tv shelf so it's not an issue for us.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I am going to put in this http://www.winegard.com/mobile/wallplates.htm the RV7542. That way I can use the RG6 brown wire right through the plate and to the sat recicver and hook the antenna to the other input so I can use the rear TV on the antenna and the front TV on the antenna. I think this will work and I dont have to cut any new holes. It even has the power button for the booster on the plate.


That will work but those thing's were 30-40 buck's last time I looked. That was at the dealers store so you can probably find them for less. You can do the same thing by buying a 4 dollar connector at radio shack. Drill a hole in the face plate you have install the connector and connect the cable from the outside connection to it. You will still get antenna reception on both tv's, but only cable or sat where the new connector is.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I will try that, if I crack it then I will have to but that one. Thanks.


----------



## Aca28 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Chief,

I noticed your in Marbary or something like that Maryyland. If that is correct I have an extra Dish 500
intact that I will give you. In other words you can have it for free. You just need to come get it:>)
I live up in Carroll County so let me know as it may not be worth the drive for you.
I'm picking up a tripod from a dish dealer for 40.00. I dont know if that is cheap or expensive but I can tell you where that is as well. Let me know

Peace

Andy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll post my install for you but others have done it differently and it didn't require as much work, but I will say for the last 2 or so years it's worked perfectly and I used the existing wiring in the TT. Maybe it was RG6 wire maybe it wasn't but alas the picture is clear as day. My 03 didn't have the satellite wiring so I had to bypass the antenna booster. And yes I just take the receiver from the basement, got a second dish with tripod, and a cheep compass. Level the tripod with dish on it, point to 165* turn on the receiver and set the receiver to sat finder to hear the clicks, it's easier to find the satellite with someone looking at the signal meter on the tv but several times I put the dish down, point it, walk into the TT to see the receiver acquiring sat signal. Try it with a compass a few times before spending money on a sat finder.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=satellite

I've been, this year alone, from 10,000' to 500' altitude and 1500 miles away from home with our satellite and always found the sat within 5 minutes at 94% just using a compass and tipping the dish.

Have fun and good luck.

Bill.


----------



## bobbyg123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm actually on this site trying to learn a few things about RV's, as we're a year or so away from purchasing our first "toy" to share with our 19 month old twin boys. While I know nothing about RV's, I am somewhat knowledgeable about satellite TV. It's an EZ do-it-yourself project, and all you need to remember is to AVOID using any signal amplifiers or other "boosters." Just have a straight feed in from the dish. This may sound like the lazy or the easy way out, but when I purchase my RV, I plan on taking it to a satellite installer and having them hook me up with a coupler, a tripod, and everything that I'll need to get running. Much like your home, it's a simple matter of running wire via a splitter to a couple of different jacks. A good installer will get you set up in no time, and they're usually a lot cleaner with the install. I plan to do a lot of football tailgaiting, so I'd like to have my RV equipped with a bedroom jack, a main area jack, and something that will allow me to move my LCD TV outside when we're partying for the game.









Could I do it myself? Of course, but as is usually the case, the installer will do a better job. Just make sure you tell them where to drill!


----------



## wildeyedandbuckwild (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 07 32'FRLD with two slides. I ask the saleman about cable and satellite, and was showed two diffrent tie in locations. The cable one I think is on the dirver side of the camper near the hookups. And the Satellite tie in is a double male, on the passanger side of the camper in the side of the slide out . I got to wonder after reading some other post and took a look at it I is just a hole cut through the wall and a douple male connector with a weather cap on the outside. Sorry about the none informd wording, I know nothing about Satellites, alway watched cable.


----------

